# Rp with a Newbie Fur?



## nervousreddeer (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm new to the fur community but not to RP. I used to rp regularly a few years ago but lost interest. Now I'm back and excited to rp again. If you'd like to start an rp with me just send me a DM on here and we can see if we hit it off. If not it'll naturally fizzle out.

I'm okay with alot of things including NSFW but we can work up to that. If you have anything in mind just let me know and we can chat. The character I'd like to rp with is Sawyer my Rough/Border Collie Cross OC (though I'm open to creating a new character if he doesn't fit what you'd like to do).

About Sawyer:
Age: 22
Height 5ft 11
Gender: Male
Sexuality: Pan/Bi
Personality: He's a man of few words and tends to only talk when he feels he needs to. Doesn't like being the one that makes decision and pretty much a pushover. Will do anything you tell him within reason 'cause it's easier to do it than argue
Likes: Pasta, platonic snuggles (he just likes phyical contact), overwatch, writing songs. Dusty (his bestfriend)
Dislikes: Eating in bed, spicy food, arguments/conflict, the smell of lavender 

History: Lives on his own in a studio apartment and moved out a year ago. He's dated people on and off but never had a longterm relationship. Would like to go to uni but hasn't really decided what he's doing with his life. 

Here's a few pictures:











First drawing: my own sketches
Second drawing is by the lovely Artist *suspiciouslygrey*


----------



## Steelite (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm up for some casual / slice-of-life RP with ya, buddy 
Here's my sona :







Name : Steel
Age : 22
Height : 175cm
Gender: male
Sexuality : straight
Personality : Steel is, for a lack of better words, and for the sake of sugar-coating it, somewhat social-awkward, shy, and introvert, often finding it far easier to just take the back seat and listen, rather than being vocal about his own opinion. He's also pretty clumsy and forgetful, to the point it's not much of a surprise at all to see him searching his entire room for the pair of glasses that he's already wearing. However, he can be extremely careful and focused (and picky, too) with his drawings, always leaving no pixel unchecked.

Likes : drawing, cooking, going out, sleeping, playing games, light-hearted and witty humor, quiet places, calm music, having some accessories on his tail
Dislikes : schools (lol), anything too complicated, horror or drama movies/games/stories, dark and offensive humor, insects, conflicts, politics, noisy places, cold weather, being woken up from his sleep by phone calls
History : A self-taught graphic designer without so much as any sort of degree or qualification, Steel has quite some troubles making art his living. He aims to work for video game companies, but so far he has yet to find luck in getting accepted. The best he got, for now, are short-term contracts from various game developers with smaller names, but he knows he's at least getting somewhere, hopefully.


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 10, 2017)

You can RP with me if you want


----------



## It'sBlitz (Dec 11, 2017)

If you feel up to it, my discord is ItsBlitz#9416


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 11, 2017)

Foxtrot#1279


----------

